# E121



## Maureen Allen (Oct 22, 2008)

Any info on this woudl be grateful

We have now got all the necessary paperwork in place, tax, registration etc to proceed with a Medical application. We are aware that the E121 is now void and has become the S1 and will be issued by our own country in this case the UK.

Yet we are told that we must go through the formalities of registering with the Cyprus Authorities when in fact the E121 ceased to exist since 1st May 2010

One would have thought that the Uk would issue this new S1 direct to us - any one had this problem ?


----------

